# كل ألحان صوم العدرا



## ROWIS (10 أغسطس 2008)

*ألحان صوم السيدة العذراء والتمجيد
تقديم لألحان صوم العذراء وتمجيدها - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم 
العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135328333/011.Arabic_Introduction.mp3
مقدمة الذكصولوجيات - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135331002/021.Introduction_Doxologies.1323.mp3
ذكصولوجية السيدة العذراء للعشية - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135332427/031.Evening_Doxology_Saint_Mary.301.mp3
ذكصولوجية رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135332694/041.Doxology_Archangel_Michael.315.mp3
ذكصولوجية السمائيين - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135332869/051.Doxology_Heavenly_Hosts.316.mp3
ذكصولوجية القديس مارمرقس - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135333342/061.Doxology_Saint_Mark.317.mp3
ذكصولوجية القديس مارجرجس - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135333868/071.Doxology_Saint_George.318.mp3
ذكصولوجية البابا - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135334009/081.Doxology_Pope.mp3
ختام الذكصولوجيات - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135334242/091.Conclusion_Doxologies.319.mp3
تين جوشت إيفول - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/1353343...ook_for_the_Resurrection_of_the_Dead.999.mp3-
إفنوتي ناي نان - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135338082/111.Efnouti_Nainan_-_O_God_Have_Mercy.mp3
لحن كيرياليسون الطويلة - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135334445/121.Long_Kirie_Leison_-_Lord_Have_Mercy.mp3
المزمور قبطي - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135334485/131.Je_Afsaji_-_Coptic_Psalm.mp3
الإنجيل عربي - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135334574/141.Arabic_Gospel.mp3
مرد الإنجيل - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135335861/151.Aomish_Eneshimi_-_Gospel_Response.1377.mp3
لحن إكيسماروؤت - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135336293/161.Ekesmarout_-_Truly_Blessed.1330.mp3
لحن إممون شيري - تكملة للحن إكيسماروؤت - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135336540/171.Emmon_She.1331.mp3
لحن أوكيريوس ميطاسو - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135338456/181.O_Kirios_****_So.1332.mp3
لحن شاشف إنسوب إمميني - سبع مرات كل يوم - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135338498/191.Shashf_Ensop_-_Seven_Times_Everyday.1325.mp3
شاشف إنسوب إمميني - ترجمة عربي - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء
http://rapidshare.com/files/135338572/201.Shashf_Ensop_Arabic_Reading.1333.mp3
لحن زفتيه بانتيس - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135339168/211.Zefte_Pentes.1334.mp3
زفتيه بانتيس - ترجمة عربي - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135339166/221.Zefte_Pentes_Arabic_Reading.1335.mp3
لحن أري بريسفيرين - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135339235/231.Ari_Epresvevin_-_Intercede_For_Us.1338.mp3
أري بريسفيفين - ترجمة عربي - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135339302/241.Ari_Epresvevin_Arabic_Reading.1337.mp3
لحن إبؤرو السريع - يا ملك السلام - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135339338/251.Epouro_Short_-_O_King_of_Peace.1339.mp3
لحن راشي ني - الفرح لكِ - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135339966/261.Rashi_Ne_Oti_Theotokos_-_Rejoice_O_Theotokos.1342.mp3
راشي ني - ترجمة عربي - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135341590/271.Rashi_Ne_Oti_Theotokos_Arabic_Beginning.1343.mp3
لحن سينا إتشو - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135341628/281.Cena_Atsho_-_We_Rejoice_Eternally.1344.mp3
سينا إتشو - ترجمة عربي - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135341662/291.Cena_Atsho_Arabic_Beginning.1345.mp3
لحن فاي بيبليمين - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135342918/301.Fai_Pe_Eflemen.1346.mp3
لحن إنثو إثماف إمبي أوأويني - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135342912/311.Enthosmav_Empioini.1347.mp3
لحن هيتين ني برسفيا - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135343258/321.Hiten.1378.mp3
لحن أمويني مارين أوأوشت - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135343301/331.1.Amoini.1348.mp3
لحن أوؤن أوهيلبيس - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135343356/341.2.Oon_ohelpis.1349.mp3
لحن خين إفران - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135343362/351.Khen_Efran_-_In_the_Name.1350.mp3
لحن أريبريسفيرين - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135343379/361.Aripresvevin.1340.mp3
لحن أطاي برثينوس - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135343421/371.Atai_Parthenos.1370.mp3
لحن أريبريسفيرين الطويل - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135343426/381.Long_Aripresvevin.1341.mp3
توزيع لصوم السيدة العذراء - معهد الدراسات القبطية - ألحان صوم العذراء 

===================================================
جلوريا ماريا الحان صوم العذراء - للشماس عادل ماهر - والشماس برسوم القس اسحاق

لحن - ياربنا يسوع المسيح - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135345829/C04___.wav
لحن - تين أوشت - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135345919/C03__.wav
لحن - السلام لك يامريم يايمامة - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135346170/C02____.wav
لحن - لحا آطاي بارثينوس - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135346236/C01___.wav
لحن - إبؤرو - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135346274/B06_.wav
لحن - السلام ياأم الله القدوس - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135346613/B05____.wav
لحن - راشى - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135346626/B03_.wav
لحن - ذيفتيه بانتيس - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135346703/B02__.wav
لحن - أجيوس استين - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135346848/B01__.wav
لحن - سبع مرات كل يوم - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135347671/A08____.wav
لحن - لحن شيري ثيؤطوكي - عادل ماهر - البوم - جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135347656/A07___.wav
لحن - إكسمارؤت - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135347544/A06_.wav
لحن - شيري ماريا - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135347530/A05__.wav
لحن - الذكصولوجيات - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135347408/A04_.wav
لحن - أرباع الناقوس - عادل ماهر - البوم حلوريا ماريا  	
http://rapidshare.com/files/135347394/A03__.wav
لحن - افرحي يامريم - عادل ماهر - جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135347365/A02__.wav
لحن - كل واحد بيحبك - عادل ماهر - البوم جلوريا ماريا  
http://rapidshare.com/files/135347329/A01___.wav


تعليقاتكم تشجعني علي تقديم المزيد*​


----------



## ktakity (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مجموعه الحان ممتازه
تسلم الايادى


----------



## ROWIS (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*



ktakity قال:


> مجموعه الحان ممتازه
> تسلم الايادى



*مرسي كتاكيتو بني
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## george_a_a (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

ممتاز 
          وشكرا


----------



## ROWIS (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*



george_a_a قال:


> ممتاز
> وشكرا



مرسيييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ايريني مايز (19 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

__بجد شوية الحان تححححححححححححححححححححححححفة ربنا معاك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

شكرا ليك على الالحان 


ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## kokie (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

مرسى كتيير.. ربنا يباركك و كل سنة و انتم طيبين..


----------



## marling (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

سلام ونعمة


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*


----------



## ayman adwar (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: كل ألحان صوم العدرا من رفعي الخاص ...سارع بالتحميل قبل أنتهاء الروابط*

الروبط مش شغالة  وربنا يباركك


----------

